# Mandy Graff komplett nackt in Letzebuerg Privat



## Regger1982 (13 Sep. 2013)

_Haben wir irgendjemanden aus dem Luxemburger Raum hier?
In der neuen Ausgabe der Letzebuerg Privat scheint Mandy komplett nackt zu sein. Hier mal der Text dazu: 

Die Graff hat einen neuen Weg eingeschlagen: Top-Erotikmodel

Mandy Graff. Sie ist schön, bildhübsch, körperlich perfekt. Ihr wurde ein natürliches Kapital in die Wiege gelegt, das sie nur zu unterhalten braucht. Und sie hat Talent zum Modeln, auch wenn es vielleicht für die ganz große Karriere nicht reichte. Trotzdem war sie auf so manchen internationalen Laufstegen aktiv ehe Einsicht folgte und sie zu Gunsten eines Studiums locker ließ.

Jetzt allerdings scheint sie sich in der Zeit, die sie noch dem Modeln widmet, für eine Erotik-Modell-Karriere zu entscheiden. Fern ab vom Porno, aber dennoch knisternd und betörend.

Die Graff komplett nackt, von oben bis unten, sehen Sie exklusiv in der brandaktuellen neuen Nummer 345 von „Privat“_


----------



## Katzun (13 Sep. 2013)

na dann bin ich ja gespannt


----------



## Software_012 (13 Sep. 2013)

:thx:für die tollen Mandy Bilder haha, kommen hoffentlich ja bald. 
:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Padderson (13 Sep. 2013)

na dann laßt uns mal warten


----------



## Punisher (13 Sep. 2013)

her damit !!


----------



## Regger1982 (13 Sep. 2013)

Wäre cool, wenn wi jemand aus dem Luxemburger Raum hier hätten, der uns die Bilder scannen und Posten könnte


----------



## huschi555 (14 Sep. 2013)

ich freue mich auch schon!


----------



## Sachse (14 Sep. 2013)

träumt weiter


----------



## Geldsammler (14 Sep. 2013)

Ohja, die Bilder brauchen wir!


----------



## Geralt82 (29 Sep. 2013)

Gibt es da schon was neues wegen den Bildern?


----------



## toddy (29 Sep. 2013)

das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## LaScarf (8 Okt. 2013)

hat denn keiner was im netz gefunden? ich hab schon gesucht aber es gibt nix 
wäre schön wenn es was gäbe


----------



## Regger1982 (15 Okt. 2013)

Hab sie auf FB angeschrieben. Sie meinte das wären dies baci-pics. Von daher wird sich das wohl leider erledigt haben.


----------



## Bubka (2 Jan. 2014)

Ich warte drauf


----------



## tonastar (30 Okt. 2015)

War wohl nix


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Schade drum


----------



## andy0815 (21 Nov. 2015)

Schade wäre zu schön gewesen :/


----------



## willy44 (21 Nov. 2015)

wo gibts die Ausgabe?


----------



## train2010 (27 Nov. 2015)

Die Hoffnung stirbt Bekanntermassen zum Schluß


----------

